# Sprinklers In Line or Split At Spigot?



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I was thinking today about setting up my above ground sprinkler system this summer and what changes I need. Is it better to use a 2 way splitter at the spigot to run two sprinklers off of 2 separate hoses or to run them in line? Which way is best for pressure reduction and gpm reduction?


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Splitting to two similarly lengthed hoses would technically equal out the pressure the best. But if the two sprinklers in-line work for you then no problem with that.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

TSGarp007 said:


> Splitting to two similarly lengthed hoses would technically equal out the pressure the best. But if the two sprinklers in-line work for you then no problem with that.


Ok, sounds good. Thanks!


----------

